# [SOLVED] Wireless router won't assign IP address to a computer



## nikolamilevski (Dec 8, 2007)

Hello there,

There are 6 computers in our home network. It happens every few months or so that router would not assign valid IP address to one of the computers. So, most of the time everything works well, but there comes a moment when one of the computers (but not others) can't get valid IP address.

My question is why this happens and how to solve the problem. We try turning off and then on the router and it solves the problem most of the time. But, there are cases when turning off and on the router won't solve the problem. Why?


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: Wireless router won't assign IP address to a computer*

A new assigned DHCP IP address normally occurs whenever a computer is switched on, but you can resolve this problem by assigning the computer or any of them with their own static IPs.

This article should help How to Assign a Static IP Address in XP, Vista, or Windows 7 - How-To Geek

The static IP is one that is outside of the DHCP pool and the range should be in the router somewhere as should the Subnet Mask, which can also be obtained by typing and entering the cmd *ipconfig /all* (noting the space before the forward slash) at the cmd prompt.

The DHCP range we use in the UK (as I've noticed from other threads from outside of the UK can be different although I could be wrong) is 192.168.1.100 to 192.168.1.199 and from there you can use any of .200 to .254


----------



## nikolamilevski (Dec 8, 2007)

*Re: Wireless router won't assign IP address to a computer*



Tomken15 said:


> A new assigned DHCP IP address normally occurs whenever a computer is switched on, but you can resolve this problem by assigning the computer or any of them with their own static IPs.
> 
> This article should help How to Assign a Static IP Address in XP, Vista, or Windows 7 - How-To Geek
> 
> ...


Thank you very much for the advice. I implemented that and for now works fine.

Anyway, can you (or anybody else) tell me why the problem described in my first post occurs? What are the reasons?


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: Wireless router won't assign IP address to a computer*

Sometimes it can be caused by a conflict of IPs, which is when the same one as another as been assigned to a newly switched on pc which usually results in one of them being disconnected or not being able to connect at all.

When the computer is set to obtain an IP address automatically, Windows randomizes from within the DHCP range and doesn't have a clue as to what others are in use at the time.

*EDIT* If you're happy with that and the computer remains connected, then you can use the Thread Tools to mark the thread as Solved.

Oh and Welcome to the forum :smile:


----------

